
Show HN: A daily aggregator of all tech events - MartyAghajanyan
https://techevents.co/
======
MartyAghajanyan
Hi HN!

I created TechEvents.co to solve my own problem. There are a lot of event
websites that already exist, such as Meetup.com, Eventbrite.com and Facebook,
but the problem I had is that it took a lot of time searching through these
sites individually to find interesting events.

So I built TechEvents.co, which is an aggregator that collects tech events
from Meetup.com, Eventbrite.com, Facebook and Lanyrd.com into a single source
which can be filtered and ordered by popularity. Right now there are over
35,000 active events and 260,000 attendees. I will be adding more sources in
the future.

This is saving a lot of time for me. Hopefully, it will be useful for others
too!

Would love to get some feedback and I’m happy to answer any questions you may
have!

